# How much fragnance?



## dksoaper (Jan 17, 2017)

How do I decide how much fragrance to us when making cold process soap? Is it so much per lb.of oil?? I'm confused on this matter! Thanks soapers  in advance!


----------



## Kamahido (Jan 17, 2017)

If the manufacturer is silent on the amount of fragrance oil to use, I personally start at 3% of  weight of oil. Small batches, of coarse.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 17, 2017)

You will see folks speak of 1 oz per pound of oils (PPO) which works out to approximately 6%. I have settled in on this for my soaps but I like a fairly strong scented soap.  I also check with the supplier for max usage rates, all I have seen have been at least 5%. 

Full disclosure.  I am still fairly new to this adventure but as of this time haven't had any skin peeling mishaps from over usage


----------



## Susie (Jan 17, 2017)

I use 0.48 oz/PPO for most scents.  I am learning, however, that that is entirely too much for some FOs.  It is just about right for EOs, though.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 17, 2017)

Marshall said:


> You will see folks speak of 1 oz per pound of oils (PPO) which works out to approximately 6%. I have settled in on this for my soaps but I like a fairly strong scented soap.



I rarely go this high with most of my EOs.  But I go for the really strong sticking EOs for the most part.  Lavender I do a full 5% normally unless I use lavandin which usually goes 3 to 4%.  I know I'll get hated for this, but I prefer the lavandin. Haha!

I use half this amount if I'm using something like peppermint (maybe 2% to 2.5%), but I almost always use it in blends.  Eucalyptus the same, I never go more than .5 oz per pound, even when used on its own.  Ylang ylang is surprisingly strong, and I'd never use 1 oz with that. Half is fine.

Some EOs are just stronger than others.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 17, 2017)

If you happen to buy from Brambleberry, they do have a fragrance calculator to help you determine how much fragrance to use according to the FOs they sell. Otherwise, most suppliers have a suggested usage rate and you can check reviews to see what other soapers recommend too.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 17, 2017)

Gerry said:


> I rarely go this high with most of my EOs.  But I go for the really strong sticking EOs for the most part.  Lavender I do a full 5% normally unless I use lavandin which usually goes 3 to 4%.  I know I'll get hated for this, but I prefer the lavandin. Haha!
> 
> I use half this amount if I'm using something like peppermint (maybe 2% to 2.5%), but I almost always use it in blends.  Eucalyptus the same, I never go more than .5 oz per pound, even when used on its own.  Ylang ylang is surprisingly strong, and I'd never use 1 oz with that. Half is fine.
> 
> Some EOs are just stronger than others.



Gerry post makes an important distinction. There are fragrance oils and essential oils. I started using only EOs  but have migrated over to FOs. The usage rates I speak of were/are what I use for FOs. To Gerrys point there some EOs  that a 5 or 6% usage rates could cause issues.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 17, 2017)

toxikon said:


> If you happen to buy from Brambleberry, they do have a fragrance calculator to help you determine how much fragrance to use according to the FOs they sell.



I'm sorry, but I can't recommend that Brambleberry calculator in my opinion.  They state that the same concentration of things like peppermint, lavender, and even clove oil are the same!  What's wrong with that picture?  Someone just hit repeat on their keyboard?

Much better in my opinion is even this.



Marshall said:


> Gerry post makes an important distinction. There are fragrance oils and essential oils. I started using only EOs  but have migrated over to FOs. The usage rates I speak of were/are what I use for FOs. To Gerrys point there some EOs  that a 5 or 6% usage rates could cause issues.



I use both, and yes most often I can get away with more FO than EO in soap depending on what it is.  For example, I just got this FO called "Lick Me All Over" from Candora as a free sample.  Discolors with a high vanilla content, but I could go over 10% and might eat my soap if I'm not mindful. Haha!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 17, 2017)

Gerry said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't recommend that Brambleberry calculator in my opinion.  They state that the same concentration of things like peppermint, lavender, and even clove oil are the same!  What's wrong with that picture?  Someone just hit repeat on their keyboard?
> 
> Much better in my opinion is even this.



I've only used FOs and assumed that's what OP was asking about, but the BB FO calculator hasn't steered me wrong. But yes, it should be taken with a grain of salt and reviews are usually much more helpful.


----------



## Gerry (Jan 17, 2017)

toxikon said:


> I've only used FOs and assumed that's what OP was asking about, but the BB FO calculator hasn't steered me wrong. But yes, it should be taken with a grain of salt and reviews are usually much more helpful.



Yeah I agree the OP was talking about FOs.  But Brambleberry's calculator doesn't give me a great feeling when they rate almost all EOs the same rate.

Why don't you use EOs?  For us Canadians a great many EOs are a lot cheaper than some FOs for unknown reasons.  I guess even more so if you're importing your FO from USA's Brambleberry.   But I love those FOs that I buy in Canada, and I suppose you get what you pay for. I just wish NDA carried them.  NDA's EOs rock, but their FOs for the most part are not my thing at all.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 17, 2017)

Gerry said:


> Yeah I agree the OP was talking about FOs.  But Brambleberry's calculator doesn't give me a great feeling when they rate almost all EOs the same rate.
> 
> Why don't you use EOs?  For us Canadians a great many EOs are a lot cheaper than some FOs for unknown reasons.  I guess even more so if you're importing your FO from USA's Brambleberry.   But I love those FOs that I buy in Canada, and I suppose you get what you pay for. I just wish NDA carried them.  NDA's EOs rock, but their FOs for the most part are not my thing at all.



Mainly just haven't got around to playing with any yet! I'm a big fan of dessert-type FOs and others that wouldn't exist in EO-land. But there are a few I'm interested in!


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 18, 2017)

I still fragrance 99% of soaps with 1-1.2% ppo. If my customers cannot smell it they simply do not buy it. Even my DB I fragrance at 1.1 ppo and it is strong...


----------

